# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  SPDT.SYS

## Glebus

Здрасте!
Уж очень интересует назночение этого файла и нужен ли он?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sunix

а это драйвер от Daemon Tools.
если тебе нужен ДемонТулз, то и драйвер нужен  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

Такой-же драйвер таскает за собой и Alcohol 120%.

----------


## Glebus

Хммм... странно. А я устанавливал эти две программы перед форматированием харда... Просто с какого хера он появился у меня, что даже АВЗ найти не может... зато выдаёт что ето перехватчик. Может анализ пройти???

----------


## pig

Сделайте логи.

----------


## maXmo

Это, вроде, защитный драйвер. От чего защищает, не помню. Применяется в программах обеспечения безопасности (кажется, для самозащиты).

----------

